# WSJ: "Where Have All the Presbyterians Gone?"



## Jack K (Feb 4, 2011)

Russell Moore of Southern Seminary has an opinion piece in today's Wall Street Journal. It's brief and worth a read.

Moore writes about the decline, in the past half century, of American churches that have denominational ties, and the corresponding growth of non-denominational churches for whom the old doctrinal distinctives matter little. He writes about why it happened:



> The post-World War II generation of evangelicals was responding to congregations filled with what they considered spiritual deadness. People belonged to a church, but they seemed to have no emotional experience of Christianity inside the building. Revivalists watched as denominational bureaucracies grew larger, and churches shifted from sending missionaries to preach around the world to producing white papers on issues like energy policy.



He writes about some of the problems this has led to:



> Worship songs are increasingly now focus-grouped by executives in Nashville. The evangelical "Veggie Tales" cartoons—animated Bible stories featuring talking cucumbers and tomatoes—probably shape more children in their view of scripture than any denominational catechism does these days. A church that requires immersion baptism before taking communion, as most Baptist traditions do, will likely get indignant complaints from evangelical visitors who feel like they've been denied service at a restaurant.



And he finally suggests the tide may be turning back, that "many young evangelicals may be poised to reconsider denominational doctrine, if for no other reason than they are showing signs of fatigue with typical evangelical consumerism":



> If denominationalism simply denotes a "brand" vying for market share, then let denominationalism fall. But many of us believe denominations can represent fidelity to living traditions of local congregations that care about what Jesus cared about—personal conversion, discipleship, mission and community. Perhaps the denominational era has just begun.



What do you think? Will there be a resurgence of denominationally affiliated churches? Or will such churches continue to become less the norm?


----------



## Wayne (Feb 4, 2011)

Outside of the title, where were the Presbyterians in that article? Scant mention and bare pretext?

Clearly though, those churches that survive and prosper will be those churches that stand _for_ something, and in the end, being a church is all about the bold proclamation of the Gospel and the clear expression of Scripture, best summed in the Reformed faith.


----------



## ServantsHeart (Feb 4, 2011)

I think two clear Camps will continue to emerge and that strong Denominations or Faithful Churches will see an influx of those who find Church Lite has no substance to it in the long run. We will always be small comparatively speaking but I think sound,clear Biblical thought and teaching will draw a remnant who will stand out in a perverse generation.
The Biblical Gospel will save all who are called effectually as they always have been,our task is to hold the line or as Paul put it "Stand Fast"! with the Armor of GOD on and get the Victory in Christ. We will always be called Denominations by men but the Church by Christ our Head. He is building it by His means and we will be all I think He means for us to be in the end.


----------



## bill (Feb 4, 2011)

I pray that denominational churches (reformed) will grow. However, on a sad note I believe many reformed denominations are growing because they are adopting many of the non denominational churches practices. i.e. WORSHIP and I have even seen some pastors in the reformed church use methods such as the sinners prayer and alter calls. Something in my opinion is not reformed at all. There seems to be trend however moving toward denominations, but there is also a trend moving back to Rome. I pray that the reformed churches really look at what they are doing in regards to worship, prayer, and the preaching of the word as well as the doctrines of the sacraments. We reformed traditionally have always been confessional and some of that has been slipping away that I have seen. I believe that it is time to reform some of the reformed church practices.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 4, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Outside of the title, where were the Presbyterians in that article? Scant mention and bare pretext?



I noticed that too. I suppose the headline came from an editor who simply scanned the article briefly for its theme, and the text of course came from a Baptist.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack K said:


> > Outside of the title, where were the Presbyterians in that article? Scant mention and bare pretext?
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. I suppose the headline came from an editor who simply scanned the article briefly for its theme, and the text of course came from a Baptist.



He teaches at a seminary that is practically across the road from a dying liberal Presbyterian seminary. He probably knows there are other Presbyterian churches in the city of Louisville, but by far the PC(USA) dominates the Presbyterian landscape here.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, he noted on FB that he didn't come up with the title.

"Want my Presbyterian friends to know I didn't write the WSJ headline. I know you haven't gone anywhere. Don't call it a comeback, and all."


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2011)

MarieP said:


> Yes, he noted on FB that he didn't come up with the title.
> 
> "Want my Presbyterian friends to know I didn't write the WSJ headline. I know you haven't gone anywhere. Don't call it a comeback, and all."



Thanks for this. That makes a lot more sense. And speaking of _Don't Call It a Comeback_, I just downloaded a eBook copy of that on Monday and began reading it. Very good so far.


----------

